# GTR-700 - 8.27 @ 167.76mph



## MarioGTR (Jul 8, 2001)

My toy did good, apparently. 

Mario.


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

*Sounds quick!*

:smokin:


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

woooooooo thats a whole like......fast.....

mario, i cant wait until you and HKS are in direct competition, that would be hilarious hahah

where did the beast run? well done mate.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Very impressive!!! :smokin:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Oooh, getting closer!

Was that its final event downunder, and finally being brought to the UK? :smokin:

Cant wait for the vid to get posted...


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Congratulations  :smokin:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Awesome, simply AWESOME :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

WOW...nice one Mario!


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

awesome mario


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Damn thats quick!!


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

This explain to everyone else what stuff a GTR is build off.... Cooool :smokin:


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

well done mate

lee


p.s when u next in uk ??


----------



## TOPRPM (May 17, 2003)

Congratulations Mario

is there any video ?


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Cool  . .


----------



## R32 Godzilla! (Jan 29, 2004)

NICE!!!! :smokin:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Congrats on the top time. Hopefully, there is more to go.

Cya O!


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

8.27 is nice . The 167 still seems a little on the low side....

HKS... 180 ?


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

lol wow, mario well done mate :smokin:  awesome


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

tyndago said:


> HKS... 180 ?


HKS terminal was 181.98


----------



## MarioGTR (Jul 8, 2001)

deano said:


> HKS terminal was 181.98



You need to remember that HKS have a weight advantage of some 300 Kg over us - and it was even greater when they ran their 7.671 @ 168mph. 

For some fun: Get out your drag calculators and see just what the difference in ET and MPH is for the same car running 1,350Kg as opposed to 1,050Kg.

Should open some eyes... 

Mario.


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

well done mario, u will always get someone who doesnt congratulate and throws in a silly comment

you done very well and u know that, thats an awesome time :smokin:


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

MarioGTR said:


> You need to remember that HKS have a weight advantage of some 300 Kg over us - and it was even greater when they ran their 7.671 @ 168mph.
> 
> Should open some eyes...
> 
> Mario.


I was going to point that out as youve mentioned it before , something about having to adhere to stricter safety rules than the HKS car is that correct ???

Plus I think youve mentioned you car makes more power ?

Does anyone have the official power figure for the HKS 33 ?


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

'ERE MARIO, why are you winkin, is this the same info posted on that cardomain webshite thingy?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

MarioGTR said:


> You need to remember that HKS have a weight advantage of some 300 Kg over us - and it was even greater when they ran their 7.671 @ 168mph. 1,350Kg as opposed to 1,050Kg


I know your goal has been to run with HKS..... I'm not trying to **** on Marios parade - but 13 mph in terminal velocity is significant , as is 650 lbs of weight....

1350kg x 2.2 = 2970 lbs
1050kg x 2.2 = 2310 lbs

2310 lbs 1100 whp = Est 7.46 @ 182.78

2970 lbs 1100 whp = Est 8.11 @ 168.10

So it looks like you gotta lose some weight or gain a couple hundred wheel horsepower....

2970 lbs 1350 whp = Est 7.57 @ 179.97

Methanol - Nitrous......


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Im sure Mario has said his car runs more power than the HKS car which I still dont know the power output of , but Mario has mentioned on his site that GTR-700 has over 1350HP so if the HKS car IS 1100HP then he does have that extra power , not only that I dont think his car has EVER ran a full power 1/4 as of yet


----------



## Marius (Sep 16, 2003)

What kind of weight modification does the HKS car got to make it 300kg less weight?


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Id like to know that too  

Ive heard that it doesnt have a boot floor but whether thats true or not I dont know


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*HIS HEAD LIGHT IS MISSING*

AS IT SAYS...........

Its got a carbon shell.

BUT listen i am no expert, i am only starting off and learning the the hard way,I have seen the video of Marios car (not the latest one though) And have seen the HKS car. And i dont give too fcuks what enyone else thinks.

FAIR PLAY TO YOU MARIO.


m6beg :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

*Congratulations*

I still say well done, Mario. No matter what some people may say, what you have achieved is awesome.  

Actually you are the major influence on how I modified my R34. Although it's not a pure race car and I am being presumptious in even assuming it's in the same league as your car, I can still dream.  

I can imagine you must miss your GTR, being so far away from her. Anyways, more success to you on your succeeding runs.

~Manuel~


----------



## TOPRPM (May 17, 2003)

I'm wondering Mario on that run what was your boost and shift point ?
Also did you use NOS ?


----------



## Brenhan (Jul 23, 2001)

Well done Mate , when do we get to see the video?

while I was in Japan I did some research and found that Avance had run 7.9's with their R32 some time ago ( with a Holinger ! ) but with the HKS Airshifter box their best is the widely publicised 8.119 


Mario can you please Email me as I would like to catch up : [email protected]


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Not bad*

For a bald headed plick with a girls name


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

ha nice one rob 

hks car - no boot floor carbon panels etc nice 
marios car - probably not far off boot floor etc but something is 300kg heavier mm driver ??? cut out beer and you will be ok 


mario will get low runs aswell near the hks car or more i think
i know its more power than the hks car so maybe 

keep going lads you will get there !! there will be quite a few people soon playing then 


lee


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I thought I'd dredge up a heading towards 4 year old post to ask what on earth has happened to this thing?? Given up seems to be the obvious assumption to make but the car must still exist?


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Been wondering what has happened to Marrio & GTR700 myself, 2 me it was def the most influential GTR that i can remember... Interested to no the story behind this car also...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

It got lost going down the hill. It did the run and no one could find it near the end.


Mick


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

god thats terrable... maybe he went through the star gate & couldnt find his way back or something, lets hope that dosnt happen to you in any of your runs this year mick...lol...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Naaa you will see mine at the end of the strip mate.

But it might only be a 18 second pass though :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 



Mick


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

m6beg said:


> It got lost going down the hill. It did the run and no one could find it near the end.


ROFL. Maybe one of you guys should come and race on a track in NZ - you haven't really done a 7 until you've done a 7 on a swamp :thumbsup:


----------



## jonn (Oct 7, 2006)

It's being rebuilt by another workshop. Should be out again this year........sometime.


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

jonn said:


> It's being rebuilt by another workshop. Should be out again this year........sometime.


Does mario still own it ??

I seen a post on a forum saying that CRD now owned the car is that info wrong


----------



## jonn (Oct 7, 2006)

CRD. That's also what I've heard.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Those above comments have been made for the last 2+ years, I'm sure of it - surely its not being rebuilt by CRD and going to race this year, again? Its starting to sound less and less likely now.

Would be awesome if its the truth, and they're just taking a really long time to rebuild it.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Ahh a good build takes a bit of time. opcorn: opcorn: :chuckle: 


Mick


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/6919-gtr700-no-more.html


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

ChristianR said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/6919-gtr700-no-more.html


That makes no sense as it was dated 17th December 2002 and this thread started 29th May 2004
The last i heard was that the car would be brought to the UK if Sumo could get close to the time. Andy Barnes would be the person to ask though.


----------



## jonn (Oct 7, 2006)

I guess there's no rush on it anyway. Not like any cars out there are challenging the times, apart from Heat Treatments GTR. But that's another story altogether.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR 700*

GTR 700 does still belong to Mario and is still being looked after by CRD


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Andy when are you out next ??

And a question for you are you running at the pod.



Mick


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Mick, Andy I'm sure will run a 7 this year and then start tweaking Mario's tail again, reminding him of his promise to bring the car over for a shootout!

mario I suspect hasn't run the car because he does not need too. It walked the walk and until someone walks faster he can rest on his laurels before moving the goalposts again.

DaveG


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

ATCO said:


> mario I suspect hasn't run the car because he does not need too. It walked the walk and until someone walks faster he can rest on his laurels before moving the goalposts again.
> 
> DaveG



What goal posts did he move .... Sure Mario ran some good times but they were hardly record breaking . There are faster 4WD Drag GTR's out there .

Mmmm HTL , HKS ,Glen Suckling , Speed D garage R32 , Veilside ,Duke & also I think there was another aussie GTR which cracked a 8.2 recently 

What are the plans for Ex Duke GTR M6beg ? :squintdan


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR*



> mario I suspect hasn't run the car because he does not need too


No, Mario's situation changed that made GTR 700 less important to pursue (work).



> Sure Mario ran some good times but they were hardly record breaking


Theres not much consideration for the achievement at the time in that statement nor for the enthusiasm and interest that GTR 700 created around the world due to the way in which Mario presented it and the problems attempting to achieve it at that time.

GTR 700 was important to many people for what it stood for at that time, the potential challenger to beat HKS. He started to get close and then the car stopped being developed and worked on and all at a time when most, myself included had no idea how to build and make a car that could do what he was doing then.

Even now looking at his logs ( which I have ) I am yet to see a similar engine do what they pushed from that installed in GTR 700, its crazy.

People have been inspired by GTR 700 and what was going on at the time, the visits to the site were vast on a daily basis and people have gained lessons and insights into how to do it from the exploits of GTR 700 and thats a fact.

To make a statement implying GTR 700 never amounted to much worth mentioning as it ''only'' run 8.27 and there are quicker GTR's is not well thought out. GTR 700 was so very much more than that and still is even though its running - back in 2004 have now been beaten - its not like its out there pounding the tracks but getting nowhere - you are talking about a car that hasnt raced for 3 years ish. There is no question that if the project continued at the same pace it would have achieved its goal to break 7's and potentially beat HKS - that was inevitable as a reasonably fair statement.


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Andy Barnes said:


> No, Mario's situation changed that made GTR 700 less important to pursue (work).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no doubt that he would of run a mid 7 if Mario had continued to develop the GTR . Its a feat in it own right to run a low 8 in a GTR .Compared to other faster GTR's they simply kept there head down worked on their cars and ran better times .

I think the thing that annoys me about this car is that it had alot of internet/media attention for when it was running. And everyone had this expectation that it would be out there slaying all previous set records and instead its layed dorment for 3 or so years .It was probably the most enfluential & had the making to be the fastest drag gtr of its time .


Teams like HTL with there GTR just continued developing there GTR kept there heads down and laid a WR without out as much hype or bullshit .
Just lots hard work, money & dedication to a common goal .


I think people just want to know if will ever be out again .It seems like we are flogging a dead horse because no one seems to really know apart from Mario.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

ATCO said:


> Mick, Andy I'm sure will run a 7 this year and then start tweaking Mario's tail again, reminding him of his promise to bring the car over for a shootout!
> 
> mario I suspect hasn't run the car because he does not need too. It walked the walk and until someone walks faster he can rest on his laurels before moving the goalposts again.
> 
> DaveG


What are you on about???


Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

mandhdrijfhout said:


> What goal posts did he move .... Sure Mario ran some good times but they were hardly record breaking . There are faster 4WD Drag GTR's out there .
> 
> Mmmm HTL , HKS ,Glen Suckling , Speed D garage R32 , Veilside ,Duke & also I think there was another aussie GTR which cracked a 8.2 recently
> 
> What are the plans for Ex Duke GTR M6beg ? :squintdan


The car will be going flat out mate. As fast as we can go.

Plans are to wind the boost up with the new turbos and up the revs.

It will be good fun doing it. I can't wait to be honest with you. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Mick


----------



## Lag Monster (Aug 16, 2007)

Well i could not give a $hit about mario or his car.

Dont know why everyone keeps saying Mario done this or that.

mario done F all apart from spend money, then have to sit a see the driver run a 8.2


----------



## bobstuart (Sep 30, 2006)

Mick

Think Atco is smoking the funny stuff again lol


----------



## munro (Oct 3, 2006)

Good to here it mick. I hope you and keith cowie beat the pink car to the 7's.
I deffo know that keith's car will be a force to be with this year.

good on the pair of you. it will be good to see two mighty skylines at the drag series. Head to head at Shakespeare raseway and both going flat out racing each other for the 7's.

I know were i will be on the 19/20 th of April


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

bobstuart said:


> Mick
> 
> Think Atco is smoking the funny stuff again lol


Lol he will be hitting 15.000 rpm next.



Andy are you racing at Santa Pod this year????


Mick


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

******



Munro said:


> hope you and keith cowie beat the pink car to the 7's.


Me too 



Munro said:


> raseway


Its RaCeway



Munro said:


> I know were i will be on the 19/20 th of April


Enjoying the weekend off school?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

m6beg said:


> What are you on about???
> 
> Mick


Try reading your own posts, or put your glasses on! 

It was in response to your question above my post if Andy was running at the Pod! 

The second comment was regarding the respect I believe Mario is due for his efforts with the GTR700 - if people think it was easy why are we still chasing it 4 years downstream?

And no, I don't smoke or go to 15,000, I think looking at the size of the repair bills 10,000 will be the limit from now on and I couldn't afford to smoke anything, not even tyres!  

DaveG
(Almost time for my turn to have the Garage Bomber timeshare....)


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

m6beg said:


> Andy when are you out next ??
> 
> And a question for you are you running at the pod.
> 
> ...


Atco i think you need your glasses on.

I was talking to Andy.

Mick


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I was aware of that, however I know he is busy so answered for him!  

So, are you going to enlighten us Mick with the times from your initial runs in the Tweenie Duke (is that an Earl?)?

DaveG


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

One thing is for sure...

we wont be telling everyone we had 150mph trap speed only for everyone to see on a dvd that it was 127mph slower   

Sorry... been on my mind for a while 


Its not really my place to say what has happened so far as i am only the guy behind the keys.. What i can say is that i havent done any mapping since the new turbo's went on, so no new times as yet.
I am mapping the car in a weeks time, AFAIK there is no timing gear available so we wont have any times until its first outing (which i believe is at shakespear county?)

Cheers

Rob


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

tweenierob said:


> One thing is for sure...
> 
> we wont be telling everyone we had 150mph trap speed only for everyone to see on a dvd that it was 127mph slower
> 
> Sorry... been on my mind for a while


What DVD? Have I missed something?



tweenierob said:


> Its not really my place to say what has happened so far as i am only the guy behind the keys.. What i can say is that i havent done any mapping since the new turbo's went on, so no new times as yet.
> I am mapping the car in a weeks time, AFAIK there is no timing gear available so we wont have any times until its first outing (which i believe is at shakespear county?)
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Good man Rob, awesome task you have taken on with a potential to be on a hiding to nothing as the masses expectation of course will be for the car to be instantly faster than before as matters such as "dialling in a new set up" never cross their tiny minds.

I actually thought Mick did some runs before strip down, I'd have been tempted!

DaveG


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Very true Dave,

I'm not gonna hide the fact that i would like the duke car to be the first in the 7's, but the car is new to us all (driver and setup).
Realistically the testing day is going to be one of a few times where we all learn what it takes.
I could be wrong and Mick could bust out a 7 on its first drag appearance??

We'll see

Rob


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Well he does have a significant weight advantage over Tim (and me!), you need to feed him some chocolate biscuits instead of the Rich Teas!

I watched the Duke Team at the Pod when they came over. The attention to detail was incredible, with checks and adjustments after every run. 

First get the set up right, then get the launch and the time is the inevitable result. I believe that is very much the philosophy that AndyB has worked too.

Good luck.

DaveG


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR*

Rob,

Mapping - Cool. Mario run his modified 3542's at 4bar of boost FYI

First 7, I hope so, that would be great to see as was the first 8.

You'll have ample chance to beat our current record this year and hopefully run a 7 too. I wouldnt be too bothered about rushing out to do it. The actual race is doing it, not when  You'll not be making an engine to beat someone, you'll be making an engine to beat the challenge of engineering it in the first place.

Mick,

The only race is against yourself, your money and the skill of people around you. If you have any other reason to run a 7, you'll probably best spending your money on something else worth worrying about and staying at home.

BTW, how is the 250mph+ ''Lemon'' coming along, whens that occuring?, we are all waiting to buy a ticket to see that? Whats the latest?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Just when I thought the forum was getting a bit dull... opcorn:


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> ...BTW, how is the 250mph+ ''Lemon'' coming along, whens that occuring?, we are all waiting to buy a ticket to see that? Whats the latest?


Agreed, I'm just aching to see an R33 do 250mph, I'm assuming the hardest challenge there will be making brackets strong enough to hold the JATO on  :thumbsup:


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Andy Barnes said:


> Mick,
> 
> The only race is against yourself, your money and the skill of people around you. If you have any other reason to run a 7, you'll probably best spending your money on something else worth worrying about and staying at home.
> 
> BTW, how is the 250mph+ ''Lemon'' coming along, whens that occuring?, we are all waiting to buy a ticket to see that? Whats the latest?


LOL, 4 years and 2 new cars, and I am still waiting for him to match this claim of his http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/29129-breaking-news.html

Weren't you running a full weight R34 well into the 9's back then Andy. :thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

NISFAN said:


> LOL, 4 years and 2 new cars, and I am still waiting for him to match this claim of his http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/29129-breaking-news.html
> 
> Weren't you running a full weight R34 well into the 9's back then Andy. :thumbsup:


lol that was some crack that one :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 

Andy.

Its going fine at the min just so much happening to be honest. But Ben has been working very hard with others for the venue. At the min its looking like Nardo. Top secret will be there in there Supra as well. Tickets will be on sale in my web site but they will not be cheap. I will put some aside for you.


The only reason i would like to do a 7 in the white car is so i can pull that fooking chute. 

Were will you be running this year Andy??? And have you re done your cage to the new rules?? I wont be doing the cage in the White so it rules us out of the pod. Do you fancy coming to Shakespeare for a run. It would be good to see us go head to head. You should win as you have had more time behind the wheel but then there is allways beginners luck.

None of the comments above about cages are taking the piss i would just like to know.


Mick


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

***** ***** *** **



> Weren't you running a full weight R34 well into the 9's back then Andy.


Yes mate, 9.68  Good times, thanks for the reminder 



> Its going fine at the min just so much happening to be honest. But Ben has been working very hard with others for the venue. At the min its looking like Nardo. Top secret will be there in there Supra as well. Tickets will be on sale in my web site but they will not be cheap. I will put some aside for you.


Ah right, yes I know about Nardo and Top Secrets desire to run thier V12 Supra there as I was asked to organise elements of it from Japan. So from your comments, you havent modified your car to run 250+mph yet then, just been looking for track? 

I want to travel to space and I keep looking at the moon, I will worry about a spaceship later, for now, trust me, I am going to do it **** IT, Ive got Stella :wavey: 

So what does ' so much happening at the minute'' mean? What modifications have been carried out to acheive the promise and hype?


----------



## Lag Monster (Aug 16, 2007)

Andy

Not everyone has you type of money to spend.

How many engines did you wreck last year 2 was it.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> I want to travel to space and I keep looking at the moon, I will worry about a spaceship later, for now, trust me, I am going to do it **** IT, Ive got Stella :wavey:


:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 

Too damn funny...


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> I want to travel to space and I keep looking at the moon, I will worry about a spaceship later, for now, trust me, I am going to do it **** IT, Ive got Stella :wavey:


You'll be wanting these guys then http://www.virgingalactic.com/:chuckle:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Engines*



Lag Monster said:


> Andy
> 
> Not everyone has you type of money to spend.
> 
> How many engines did you wreck last year 2 was it.


None, thats a big fat 0

I have 2 engines, neither of which are broken 

How much racing did you do last year, what car do you have, can we see some pictures please?


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Galactic*



Harry said:


> You'll be wanting these guys then http://www.virgingalactic.com/:chuckle:


Nah Harry, **** IT, ive got Stella, that makes everything possible on a forum, what you're talking about is reality.

I going to the moon everyone, whos with me?  Im the daddy!!!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Time will tell.



Mick


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

Andy Barnes said:


> Nah Harry, **** IT, ive got Stella, that makes everything possible on a forum, what you're talking about is reality.
> 
> I going to the moon everyone, whos with me?  Im the daddy!!!


will you paint the shuttle pink:chuckle:


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

magoo said:


> will you paint the shuttle pink:chuckle:


No need to he's putting a pair of wings on Fujin (sp)


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

When will the pink sumo drag GTR be running again ? Would love to see it do a 1/4 mile. Never saw any of its runs last year in the flesh.

A lot of people are going on about the new rules at Santa Pod, does anyone have any info on these rules because I have been thinking about getting a proper weld in roll cage for the whistely job. I am sure that you can only do it once so would be good to get it right first time.








Smokey


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

HKS Drag Series - Rules

there you go


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

trackday addict said:


> HKS Drag Series - Rules
> 
> there you go


Thanks John













Smokey :bowdown1:


----------



## Lag Monster (Aug 16, 2007)

Andy Barnes said:


> None, thats a big fat 0
> 
> I have 2 engines, neither of which are broken
> 
> How much racing did you do last year, what car do you have, can we see some pictures please?



Andy

If you plan to hide the fact that you had engine failures

A word of advice tell Gary Finney from hks to keep his mouth shut in future lol

back to you big man


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Engines*



Lag Monster said:


> Andy
> 
> If you plan to hide the fact that you had engine failures
> 
> ...


So you didnt race last year and even you have no idea who you are?

Smokey : YouTube - NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR 8.27 JAPSHOW MOVIE Part 1


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Andy Barnes said:


> So you didnt race last year and even you have no idea who you are?
> 
> Smokey : YouTube - NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR 8.27 JAPSHOW MOVIE Part 1



Thanks Andy but I would really like to see it in the flesh so to speak. Racing as well. Saw it on the Sumo stand at the pod but never managed to see it go up the strip.







Smokey :smokin:


----------



## munro (Oct 3, 2006)

Andy

When i seen you run at the pod you only done one run that day, when you drove past me going back to the pits, your engine sounded like farmer Joe's tractor.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Munro said:


> Andy
> 
> When i seen you run at the pod you only done one run that day, when you drove past me going back to the pits, your engine sounded like farmer Joe's tractor.


I remember watching Andy run at Japshow at least 3 times, as I photographed each run.
I think he went once then went round straight again before they re-prepped the track to backup his time, (which he did), most of the extremly heavily modded GTR engines do sound like tractors when they're driving around, ever heard the duke as its getting into stage?

Unless your refering to a different even to Japshow Finale, but I don't recall him running at any events after that, although I may be wrong.


----------



## slo32 (Apr 18, 2008)

Finally gtr 700 is coming out of retirement to reclaim its australian record 
Toyo Tires Sport Compact Group Drag Racing Series
Hopefully my r32 will be running at same event but not in the same league


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Do you have any info/pics/spec's for the ' new ' gtr700 jas? Does mario still own it and is croydon still doing work on it?

Cheers, mat.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Does anybody know whats wrong with Marios website? Has always been a pleasure to read and very entertaining.

Marc


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Cool. The beast returns!


----------



## slo32 (Apr 18, 2008)

As stated in link croydons still doing the work unsure of ownership but id say mario still owns the car.
When i rang croydons a while ago for a quote on parts they only said its had alot of changes and itl be out soon very vague
cheers Jason


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Wow! A legend returns. ,
I loved the change of the car from street spec to pure drag spec...

QUOTE: "Rumours of Croydon Racing Developments bringing the GTR700 back out were confirmed today after a phone call to them. Croydon told me today they have been planning to bring GTR700 back out and they now have even more reason to do so. It'll be a couple of months before it happens, but you can be assured come Round 4 of the Toyo Tires Series at the Castrol EDGE Jamboree on August 23rd & 24th there will be a GT-R battle like no other."


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

slo32 said:


> As stated in link croydons still doing the work unsure of ownership but id say mario still owns the car.
> When i rang croydons a while ago for a quote on parts they only said its had alot of changes and itl be out soon very vague
> cheers Jason


Ahh yes, my eye's are now open...

From website; 

"Rumours of Croydon Racing Developments bringing the GTR700 back out were confirmed today after a phone call to them. Croydon told me today they have been planning to bring GTR700 back out and they now have even more reason to do so. It'll be a couple of months before it happens, but you can be assured come Round 4 of the Toyo Tires Series at the Castrol EDGE Jamboree on August 23rd & 24th there will be a GT-R battle like no other." 

I'll be there for sure, i'll be praying to god the car comes back out and we can see the godzilla motorsport r32 and gtr-700 do side by side 7 second passes! I wonder if the heat treatments r32 car will be there, as watching it take the world record from the grand stands was something special!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Heat Treatments GTR *will* be there, though it has taken the world record already - thats old news. They might be pushing the record down a little bit further, keep the others at arms reach of it haha. It will be good to see if the Godzilla motorsports car and the Croydens car can join it in the 7s club.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Nice. Godzilla Motorsports car is quick. Low 8's on a T51R is how it looks.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Where did the name "GTR700" come from for Mario's car?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Pretty sure it was something like 700hp.... it was many years ago and my memories of it at the early stages of its build are faint.

I'll be a Godzilla motorsports cheerleader, I'd like to see that thing crack into the 7s and I think it has the goods to do it. If I understand correctly however, its running a GT47R now although it did get solidly into the 8s on a T51R. Heat Treatments ran a nearly flat 8 on a T51R and C16, BUT I think the fact that Godzilla motorsports can get the thing moving cleanly enough to run a low 8 with that size turbo not relying purely on top end power suggests to me that they aren't using all the power they might be able to tap yet....


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Lith said:


> Pretty sure it was something like 700hp.... it was many years ago and my memories of it at the early stages of its build are faint.
> 
> I'll be a Godzilla motorsports cheerleader, I'd like to see that thing crack into the 7s and I think it has the goods to do it. If I understand correctly however, its running a GT47R now although it did get solidly into the 8s on a T51R. Heat Treatments ran a nearly flat 8 on a T51R and C16, BUT I think the fact that Godzilla motorsports can get the thing moving cleanly enough to run a low 8 with that size turbo not relying purely on top end power suggests to me that they aren't using all the power they might be able to tap yet....


Two of the most impressive things about the Godzilla Motorsport car are it's still 2.6L and its still in a full body chassis with very little weight saving done.. last time i saw it it had nothing more than a carbon bonnet, lexan rear window, deleted hicas, removed seating.. still had standard doors/windows and standard dash.. not a great deal on the scale of things for the times it's running, it bolt some nice wheels on it and remove the chute/decals and apart from the noise you wouldn't think twice about it being a 8.1 second car.. bring on the 7's!


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

what transmission does the godzilla ms r32 run ?
mario's r33 ?
heat treatment's ?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

kingsley said:


> Where did the name "GTR700" come from for Mario's car?


Wasn't it 700 kW?


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

SR BEAST said:


> what transmission does the godzilla ms r32 run ?
> mario's r33 ?
> heat treatment's ?


Godzilla car;

1989 R32 GTR 
~1100 engine hp~ 
Godzilla Motorsport spec R32 GTR block retaining 2.6L capacity 
Godzilla Motorsport spec standard crank 
ACL pistons 
Crower rods 
ACL Race Series bearings 
Godzilla Motorsport spec external oil pump 
ATI balancer 
Godzilla Motorsport spec ported and polished head 
Tomei cams 
Tomei cam gears 
Tomei valve springs 
Oversized valves 
Motec M800 ECU 
Magnafuel fuel pressure regulator 
10L fuel cell 
ARE front mount intercooler 
Hypertune intake plenum with 100mm throttle body 
GCG custom turbo 
4" exhaust exiting behind the front wheel 
Liberty clutchless 5 speed gearbox 
NPC twin plate clutch 
HKS suspension 
Standard R32 GTR rims with Mickey Thomson drag radials 
Godzilla Motorsport custom drag spec rear wing 
Godzilla Motorsport spec headlight intake 
ANDRA spec rollcage 
Fixed back race seat

YouTube - GODZILLA MOTORSPORT 8.11 AT 172.8MPH 8.11 @ 172.8


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Dynamix said:


> Two of the most impressive things about the Godzilla Motorsport car are it's still 2.6L and its still in a full body chassis with very little weight saving done.. last time i saw it it had nothing more than a carbon bonnet, lexan rear window, deleted hicas, removed seating.. still had standard doors/windows and standard dash.. not a great deal on the scale of things for the times it's running, it bolt some nice wheels on it and remove the chute/decals and apart from the noise you wouldn't think twice about it being a 8.1 second car.. bring on the 7's!


Funnily enough, the Heat Treatments GTR managed to get to that speed in a similar state - it looked very clean and white with nice rims etc. Just the drag tires, chute and sheer anger when on the strip which showed it was something different. The one piece front etc went on, it went straight to 7s.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Lith said:


> Funnily enough, the Heat Treatments GTR managed to get to that speed in a similar state - it looked very clean and white with nice rims etc. Just the drag tires, chute and sheer anger when on the strip which showed it was something different. The one piece front etc went on, it went straight to 7s.


Wasn't heat treatments running a 2.8L motor by then?


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

*I'll Have A Look In My Old Magazines*

But they currently run a 2.8 and a 2.6 motors 

I might even scan the old pictures of it when it was in its old setup

Goes to Garage......

Heat Treatments use a Liberty Air Shifted as does Godzilla Motorsports 
I think Mario used a G-Force


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Mario once mailed me that he was aiming for 1KW of power output. I never heard about the final numbers - if there ever were any.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Andreas, don't you mean 1MW (One Megawatt  )? I think they achieved that! I'm not uptodate about whats going on 'round GTR700.

Whats up with all that "Who owns GTR700". I thought Mario payed all the parts and labour? Please someone enlighten me!

Marc


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

IIRC GTR700 was sold to croydon's racing development and since then they run it under the shop's name


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

If thats the case that will be the second big car they've taken on..

This is the shops latest aquirement... it might look familure..


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Bump For Any News


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

johnnyTightlips said:


> mario, i cant wait until you and HKS are in direct competition, that would be hilarious hahah


Hope you didn't! Though if you did, your wait might finally be over - though this record has had the hell smashed out of it in the last 12 years 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAMO-muCdU4


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Bringing it back, after a slight hiatus.


----------



## danielduchon (Sep 5, 2016)

Dynamix said:


> YouTube - GODZILLA MOTORSPORT 8.11 AT 172.8MPH 8.11 @ 172.8



Holy shit...


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

I see the website works too....Ex Vi Termini ? With strength, comes limits


----------

